# Utah Drifters?



## chett (Jul 4, 2004)

i live in layton, utah. i want to practice drifting, cause i suck. but i can't find anywhere to drive. does anyone know of a place in utah that you can go and not get to noticed. any help? thanks.


----------



## chett (Jul 4, 2004)

does anyone in utah even drift, or try?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Never really heard of anyone drifting in Utah.Try some other nissan boards or ca boards not many people come here


----------



## UTAH (Jul 13, 2004)

chett said:


> does anyone in utah even drift, or try?


It's only allowed if you drift to the right. 

Bill


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

No, because no one is gay and the ones that tried, stopped. Every time I hear of something like this, the next weekend, some dork goes and hits a curb or slides off the road on a canyon.... Stop while your car still runs!!!


----------



## krstich (May 18, 2004)

I live in clearfield, and all I know is these po' po's be everywhere.........so if you do your probably gonna get pulled over by a hick ass cop.


----------



## chett (Jul 4, 2004)

its true. thats why i looking for people who know where to drive.


----------



## Sila-80 (Apr 7, 2003)

I used to go everyweekend last year with about 2-5 other friends. All of our cars are out of commision right now though. We should be up and running within 1-3 months though. Most the guys I drive with are definite Newbies but a couple of us definitely have been around the block...going sideways. I want to start doing parellel/team/duo drifts but either they don't have the skill of don't want to risk it. We have a ton of spots that we drift. Some are definitely risque, some in the aspect of cops/residential near by or some just scary as hell, but a lot are very good. All lot of times we just hit a spot for 5-10 minutes then move on to the next spot. You just have to look everywhere for them.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Can I fwd drift with you?


----------



## chett (Jul 4, 2004)

sure.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

drift in parking lots....... I know a few ppl that will drift with you Shae has a 240 with a SR20 swap, Im with a team of maximas www.cardomain.com/id/teammaxxedout


----------



## thevboardmember (Apr 18, 2003)

damn I need a RWD car


----------



## Elgrandepablo (May 20, 2003)

I'll try, what the hell.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Man this place has alot of people from Utah, I finally found what I was looking for, well there will be a nissan meet on the 30th at 4:00pm at rice eccles, all you guys should come. Bring any friends with their nissan, hope to see you there.


----------



## saott52 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am moving to the ogden area in Sep. I am bringing my s13 coupe with me so hopefully I can have it running right by then so we can get some events or something going.
Later
Steve


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Check out www.utahnissans.com for more locals.


----------



## SnowDrift510 (Apr 10, 2009)

I know this is kind of a really old thread (only a couple years. hehe.), but just in case anyone ever comes on here looking for other drifters, go to driftutah.com
It's a closed registration for the forums, so you have to email the guy who runs it and wait for him to get back to you.
there's a couple dozen of us that frequent drift events at rmr and other venues.


----------



## bobbyvanmc (May 4, 2010)

Don't link a business on your first post. It looks like you're spamming.


----------

